# glueing in bows?



## ambernd (Nov 13, 2007)

Well i have a min pin and her hair is to short to put a bow in so is ther any way I could like glue it in with elmers glue or is there a special kind of glue or am i talking crazy?

Thanks in advance,
Amber


----------



## Crazyt123 (Nov 4, 2007)

m not a groomer but I help my friends mom at were she works,Im pretty sure elmer or any of glue wouldnt be good

I suggest maybe buting the bow on the dogs collar instead!


----------



## Hound Bound (Nov 4, 2007)

I would NEVER glue anything to my dog. Why not put it on her collar, instead? Maybe that's just me, but I don't think glue would be comfortable or safe.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

While I am not 100% sure that groomers *don't* glue bows...I would NEVER recommend using Elmer's. This isn't a glue that just wears off...the dog will be stuck with it for awhile or get it pulled out - which is bound to be painful. Not to mention, have you ever had a bit of glue dry on your hands? Its dang ichy...

Why not glue the bows to your pup's collar instead? They don't need to be on her body.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

If I absolutely had to put a bow on a short haired dog I would use a dab of corn syrup. In a pinch it will get the bow to stay in long enough to take a picture or something, maybe a few hours depending on how you dog likes having a bow stuck to its head.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I wouldn't use glue, either. An alternative would be to use stencils and color - like Blow Pens - to "decorate" your dog. Or, try this: http://www.twinkleglitter.com/

I use it on the ankle bracelets, topknots, and tails of my Standard Poodles during the holidays. My blue girl's coat is enhanced to a gorgeous shimmer using the silver.


----------



## ambernd (Nov 13, 2007)

Well I was really hopeing that i could put it on her head because when i put it on there to see how it looked, she was SOOOO CUTE!!!...... but i dont know


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I think the suggestions about a bow on the collar or maybe the glitter (although I could see that getting out of hand LOL) are good ones. The thing about glueing in dog bows is it's really not comfortable for the dog. I would say before you do that imagine what you would feel like if your Mom made you wear an uncomfortable victorian era gown just because it looked cute. The thing is, as a human you have a voice to object and, mostly, the power and right to refuse. The dog is just counting on you to know better.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I'll bet your dog is really cute without any bows.


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

I concur with Ron.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I have seen dogs with rhinestone "earrings" glued to their ears by groomers. My biggest concern about anything glued onto a dog is that it's bound to fall off, and then the dog might eat it. A tiny rhinestone is not likely to cause problems if ingested. A bow might.

I agree with those who've suggested putting bows on the collar instead. People with long-haired dogs may be able to put ribbons and bows on them, but cute collars don't show at all on long-haired dogs. Go with what works for your dog.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a suggestion...even works on short hair! you know those little clips they have for girls hair (at least I hope they still have them, my mother tortured me with them and since I only have boys I don't know) but they have like an alligator clip to them that you can attach to the hair, that might stay on long enough for pictures or something...you can get them to clip to peoples eyebrows - thats a long story i won't go into on how I know this - so that might work!


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

ambernd said:


> Well i have a min pin and her hair is to short to put a bow in so is ther any way I could like glue it in with elmers glue or is there a special kind of glue or am i talking crazy?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Amber


ever thaught of a bandanna, make your own from material you like.  you can put it on your dog whenever and take it off to wash.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

bows on dogs, YUCK!! however that said, i did put a bow on my min pin for christmas but i put it on his collar. and it was very small. after all, we can't go offending his manliness now can we


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

Annamarie said:


> bows on dogs, YUCK!! however that said, i did put a bow on my min pin for christmas but i put it on his collar. and it was very small. after all, we can't go offending his manliness now can we


using a bandanna wouldn't offend his manliness.  I love bandanna's on dogs.. lol maybe it's just me. I think the only dog's i've put bows on were shih tzu's or maltese etc.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

When I first got Ella I thought she would look cute with a bow. I put one on her one day and took it out immediately. I don't know why. Just seemed silly and "Paris Hilton-ish". No offense to people that put bows on their dogs. Just not for me. I love to buy Ella different collars though. PetSmart has a great selection.
I agree with above posts, I would never put any kind of glue in my dogs' hair. Especially just to look "cute".


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Go with a bow on the collar. Gluing ANYTHING to a dog is just not a good idea!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Annamarie said:


> bows on dogs, YUCK!! however that said, i did put a bow on my min pin for christmas but i put it on his collar. and it was very small. after all, we can't go offending his manliness now can we


Hahahaha...I guess I offended Dominoe's 'manliness' when I dressed him up as a fairy for Halloween huh??? 

My dogs get bandannas all the time; and Sophie has ear hair that permits bows when I get in the mood. 

However, for a dog with super short hair like a Chihuahua, I would not even think about glueing a bow in the ear; sometimes a 'short hair' dog can have bows glued in using surgicle glue, because they can be snipped off later, but Chi's hair is too short for this. I would put your dog's bows in her collar.


----------



## unknowngirl81 (Aug 7, 2011)

You can use a dab of Vaseline. I have done this for puppy pictures. They also do this to newborn babies at hospitals for the newborn pictures.


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

... this is a very, very old thread...


----------

